# Will Auto World ever change body styles?



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Just a curious question to stir up discussion... Will Auto world ever change the change the bodies they have? I am not complaining because I like what they are producing. But, I wonder if they will ever release a racing series of bodies such as a GT series, Prototype series or vintage liveries. I know other companies have produced racing style cars, but I am a fan of the pancake motors and the way they perform and handle. I think some the style would look really cool going around a track. Just some thought to ponder....:thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd love to see some more modern stuff too! I love the fact they made the Grand National (before when they wer JL) but how about the Olds Cutlass oh say 1986 vintage, or The GMC Syclone or Buick Boat-tail Riviera or 1967 Chevy Pickup orsomething along those lines. Currently I'm excitedly awaiting their Monster Truck release!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

That is weird!the most stolen American made car in history(81-87 cutlass supreme)and nobody wants to make a casting!either because it is similar to a Buick regal/gn/t type looking jl slot/pullback already around , 0R because the slot car might get stolen!..I had a 87 and it got 37 mpg on the hiway and 12 mpg on the local streets it was a pure gas dumper without the cruise control on
!but it was great for burnouts!!!! And very reliableI! People would put corvette or camaro iroc z engines in them.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

37 mpg out of a cutlass?

I need to know your secrets. Gas prices are killing my slot budget.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I think a lot of the body choices are largely driven by licensing costs. It probably costs quite a lot up-front to obtain a license so once a model company gets one they want to amortize that cost over a lot of product sales. Plus, with the tiny size of the HO slot car market the few remaining manufacturers can't really afford to compete head to head in the same exact product categories so each manufacturer has settled into their own niche: Tomy with premium detailed, premium price racing cars, Life-Like with contemporary NASCAR and a few Modern American Muscle at midrange prices, and AutoWorld with Classic American Muscle, Theme Machines, and NHRA all at lower to moderate prices. 

When you take a step back and look at what AutoWorld is doing across their entire product portfolio over the past decade, their pricing structure, the sheer number of choices, and their category expansion they are far and away the most innovative and customer focused manufacturer of the bunch. None of the other manufacturers come close when the total contribution is considered. If they miss someone's pet vehicle, especially ones from the Dark Period of American Automobile innovation and excitement (1973-1983), that's very understandable. Yes, Tomy/RaceMasters has done some very exciting things of late, but in relatively limited quantities and at prices that are at the extreme upper end of what is going to keep you from breaking out in a cold sweat just to put a "toy" car on the track. 

AutoWorld has made us complacent and we take it for granted that they can easily and inexpensively apply their formula to every model that we would like to see them produce. At some level this is a vote of confidence and positive recognition to Tom Lowe and his team at AutoWorld.

But they can't do everything and have to channel their investments in areas where they think they can make the biggest splash. The NHRA and Force affiliation is a huge investment for them and they are doing a superlative job. The Batman stuff, Scooby Doo, Dukes of Hazard, 4-Gears, and continuation of the bread and butter XTUGs and TJUGs, chassis refinements, huge improvements in out of box experience, and expansion of their sales channel to include direct sales and soon a hobby store .... what can you say other than AutoWorld is innovating, taking chances, kicking butt, taking names, grabbing market share, and creating a broad based level of excitement that no other HO slot car company comes close to today.

I'd also love to see other body choices, like modern exotics, but I'm not counting on AW to step up and pay the licensing ransoms that the owners of those brands would demand. Maybe RaceMasters or (cough cough) Life-Like should step up to those challenges. Getting the license for a Ferrari or Aston Martin is going to put a big adder on the per car price, so you may as well have RaceMasters do it because their modeling prowess can justify a price point that is approaching $50. 

So that's my perspective of AW. Yeah, we always want more, more, more but let's not lose site of the awe inspiring sum of what they have already delivered and continue to deliver. Maybe it's someone else's turn.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I stopped buying AW cars(tjets) a long time ago. Just to much of the "same old same old". I mostly buy MEVs now. Yes, MEVs can be a little pricey but I like the hugh choice of cars and the fact that they are true to the original tjet size.


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

I can definitely understand the the license issue and all of what AW has done. I do enjoy their stuff and I am not complaining at all. I just it would be cool to see other stuff if there is a call for it. As far as the cutlass, I am partial to the 1969 cutlass and 442's myself. Maybe because I used to a 69 cutlass wish I still had it. That was a fun car.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Another thing to keep in mind is tooling costs. A certain number of bodies have to be produced to make it profitable. Because AW has lowered production numbers on newer releases, the bodies being offered seem to hang around longer. That is also the reason that some cars have separate hoods. The ability to swap out one part and make a "different" car extends the usability of a mold. Same goes for the different grills, like on the Charger. Considering, AW just did a bunch of drag cars, the Batmobile / Joker / hearse and the Scooby van, the question really boils down to "When is AW going to make something I want?" .


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Shouldn't the above AW infomercial be preceeded by a disclaimer? 

Putting the cost of rights aside I think a major problem would be the chassis. I have a number of 1/72 Hongwell, Hot Wheels, Schuco and others diecast. Lots of exotics and sports cars. The front is not a problem. The rear usually is. There is just no room for the chassis. 

On the plus side if you want hatchbacks or suv's you could be in heaven.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*When pigs take wing*



slotcarman12078; snip******** the question really boils down to "When is AW going to make something I want?" .[/QUOTE said:


> Tru dat Joe!
> 
> I cant no longer give AW a pass on riding Aurora's coatails into the third millenium and regurgitating the stuff I didnt buy the first time around.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I think Racer8nut has a point. You have to wonder about a company that intoduces ever paint scheme of their Camaro with the number 8!

What a missed opportunity to market these Camaros for IROC races. I bought one number 8 and passed on the rest.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, just from a single company doing what they can do, I gotta side with AfxToo.
Even as slow as some stuff has been coming to market, I think they are doing a bang up job in this economy.
Their quality has way improved, even if their paint has gone up in flames.
I think satisfying the wants of this hobby takes a collective effort, no one company could possibly do it.
Seems like Dash was filling that street car need, but they are gone now.
Hopefully, new companies will pick up the gauntlet others have dropped and keep this whole thing going.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

don't count DASH out too quickly!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

if you got inside info.... spill !!!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Could someone let me know when the quality of an AW product is equal to the quality of the Aurora of AFX chassis that AW copied. Considering todays manufacturing abilities can anyone really explain all the problems they have had from day one?

Look all the way back to the very first realase of JLTOs. It took no time at all for the web to report two problems. Shoe springs too aggressive. Simple tweek. To be expected. Other problem guide pin too short. How could something that fundamental be overlooked? OK first attempt so laugh it off. 

Release two. Guide pin fixed. Springs fixed. Happiness spreads throughout the stotcar kingdom. Didn't last long. That release was plagued with brushes thatstuck in the chassis. That is not a normal tweek. The problem did not exist in round 1.

Release three. Guide pin OK. Springs OK. Brushes OK. This release had lots of off center commutators. Two of twelve just sat there and hummed. Not a normal tweek. Problem did not exist in R1 or R2. 

Releases 4,5,6 the usual problems. Bent axles, bad gears, bad hubs .... I thought it was very funny when a board member was happy that he had only 4 bent axles from a box of 12 cars. Wasn't it somewhere around here they made the rear axle holes bigger? Replacing parts out of the box are not normal tweeks.

Release 7 (quessing at that number) lots of warped chassis. Not a problem for any of the other releases.

Now to XTs. Wobbly gears but nothing catastrophic. Oops spoke too soon. Bought the Ford GTs. For some bizarre reason at some point they made the front axle holes larger so the tires rub on the body. As usual not a normal tweek.

Sad that the first releases were actually the best overall. They have continually screwed up things that weren't broke.

A decade of improvement? The metal used on the bottom and the plastic gears are a step back to me. I don't remember having any bent axles,warped chassis, gears that flew off the shafts ... I did have one dead comm out of about 200 Aurora cars. Took it back to the hobby shop and they exchanged it. 

This is what I remember of Tom Lowe from 4 posts he did on this board
1. I don't now anything about slotcars
2. On the XT release with the Mclaren- They will be slammed as much as possible
The next two came from his last post in which he responded to all the concerns about defective parts
3. If you don't like it don't buy it.
4. I think they are good enough

I believe #1 which I guess explains #2. I translate his Mel Gibson rant to you bought it. It's your problem. Get off my back. AW takes absolutely no responsibility for their product.

I quit buying cars for the track at that time. Used to get one for the shelf and on average 1.5 for the track. Then they went to clam/jewel cases, different color windshields, different numbers of certain color cars, random packaging... I quit collecting with the second release of colored windows. 

All the above is fact not conjecture using over the top adjectives.

I leave now giving you this to think about:

You buy a $15 DVD. Get home and open it to find it looks like a Pringle. You buy a $16 dollar can opener. It doesn't work because half the teeth on the gear are missing. What do you do? Do you smile, give them a thumbs up because they have found a way to increase profits? Are you thankfull that someone is making DVDs and can openers? Do you go and buy another hoping it works right? Do you get a replacement or your money back?

Putting the word toy in quotes is not a free pass. I didn't buy them with monopoly money. They are a product and the manufacturer has responsibilities.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sounds very correct!we buy toys!but don't want our money back when the product is flawed.never had a problem with 25year old afx car's!


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

22tall: Great and informative post. Actually, a profound post.

When T-Jets and AFX cars were manufactured the technology pales to todays standards. With all the advancements it would seem recreating designs from almost 50 and 40 years ago would be a breeze.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> With all the advancements it would seem recreating designs from almost 50 and 40 years ago would be a breeze.


Most of the advances have been in material science and miniaturization. If you copy a 40 year old design that was intended to be manufactured by 1960s state of the art equipment to sell at 1960s comparable prices (adjusted for inflation) and sell into tiny market there's just not a whole lot of opportunity to take advantage of modern advancements. Modern products have evolved to take advantage of modern fabrication, materials, and manufacturing technology. If the product does not evolve, and TJets and A/FX clones have not evolved other than magnet technology, then there is little opportunity for improvements. I assume the AW products have a lot of manual processing, which is one of the reasons they are being made in low cost labor markets.

I have no qualms about openly supporting AutoWorld. When they make something I like I buy it and when they miss the mark on something or don't deliver I skip it. I'm thrilled that they do what they do. I cannot imagine what the HO market would be like if all we had were NOS/collector remnants from the Aurora and Tyco past to feed the mainstream demand. Someone needed to step up and deliver high volume, low cost HO slot cars that you can afford to run on a track without hesitation and/or collect if you want to and AW filled that void with a decent collection of products. Anyone who is on the Production side of the hobby has my utmost respect and gratitude. They are the ones taking the big $$$ chances. As a Consumer, if my worst exposure is spending $20 and being less than thrilled, I'll get over it and shop around for a better alternative. So far I keep going back to AW because they keep making products at a price and interest level that I like and that I have no fear about running around the track at speed. 

Over the weekend I picked up the new RaceMasters/Tomy LMP cars and while they are incredibly beautiful, they are also wallet draining expensive and the combination of a very delicate body with tender doo-dads sticking out on a lightning fast chassis has me concerned. Since they are slot cars and not lifeless diecast models they MUST be run on a track. Maybe I will turn down the voltage and post a copy of the sales receipt on the drivers station to temper my exuberance.

As always, do whatever personally makes you happy and keeps you excited about the hobby. For me, everything from running inexpensive AW TJets on a clickity clack plastic track with a Parma 90 to L25 Modifieds and ROs on a custom routed track with a 30 band Difalco still makes me smile, and that's all that matters.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's something to consider.....

It is doubtful there is an actual AW exclusive factory owned by AW. For something like this you would generally contract out. Many folks don't realize that "job shops" aren't necessarily low volume. 

The catch is you're now limited by the job shop's equipment and materials. You may not be able to specify the type of nylon filler in the plastic, or even the type of plastic. The job shop kinda tells the buyer what they can make, and the buyer adjusts the product accordingly. 

When you don't own the equipment, you can't buy equipment/materials narrowly targeted to your task. Half of what the consumer perceives as quality is design. The other half is tailor-fitting your manufacturing process. In this case, the design was frozen a long time ago and can't be adjusted to fit manufacturing. The fallout isn't suprising, especially given the high standards of adult enthusiasts. 

Y'all could switch to 440s  Mattel chassis quality is much higher than AW, you just gotta deal with 1/3 the body selection.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> Over the weekend I picked up the new RaceMasters/Tomy LMP cars and while they are incredibly beautiful, they are also wallet draining expensive and the combination of a very delicate body with tender doo-dads sticking out on a lightning fast chassis has me concerned. Since they are slot cars and not lifeless diecast models they MUST be run on a track. Maybe I will turn down the voltage and post a copy of the sales receipt on the drivers station to temper my exuberance.


 AFXToo, you expressed the detail verses durability dilema as elequently as possible. The new Tomy cars look great, but the price has gone much higher than I feel comfortable paying for a new car. And when they are so detailed that they have easily breakable parts, running them becomes an issue if you like to keep the bodies looking like new. I still can't believe I have original Aurora F1 G-Plus bodies with intact mirrors that I use as runners. I know I will break them one day trying to remove or install the body.

AW can be looked at two ways. On the one hand they are producing the lowest cost car available today and may be producing the most new releases (if you consider different paint schemes as a new release). On the other hand, they do have quality issues, some of which seem unforgivable.

Our personal opinions are based upon our own judgement of balancing one against the other. Some of us fall on the side of thanking AW for producing what they do. Others fall on the side of not buying because of the quality.

I, like 22Tall, stopped collecting the AW cars when they went to random packaging and random window colors. Of course, the infamous Tom Lowe post didn't help. I wanted to buy their cars and they went out of their way to make it difficult for vendors and buyers. That was just a very poor business decision, but one it seems they have corrected and not repeated. However, I'm sure they lost a lot of collectors at that time, most of whom they never got back. It's a small customer base and collectors may well be a reliable portion of their sales (after all, they'll buy anything and everything), so ticking them off wasn't a good move.

However, they seem to be doing well and they get credit and thanks for putting up the financing to get us the cars we love. The costs are significant and the payback is unsure. For this, we can thank them.

But we can also expect a certain level of quality. If that quality is not there for even the simpliest of items (like bent axles), they cannot be given a free pass. But if they don't match up to the quality of a $30+ Tomy, that is an unfair comparision. However, if they don't fix obvious problems, or produce new/different ones on each release, then I believe that is something to be critical about. 

To create a new mold (and maybe the licensing) requires a large financial commitment, so it's not surprising you would want to get as much use out of a mold as possible. Aurora produced the same car is many different colors, something that I think excites collectors. What is a little surprising to me is that AW and others don't do that. Once you've got the mold and license, it shouldn't take much to run the same car off in different colors instead of just doing one or two at a time. It makes sense that certain colors will appeal to different people.

I'm glad AW is there, whether I buy their product or not. I understand the commitment and risk you take when entering such a small, unstable market. For that I thank them, but I reserve the right to point out both the good and bad in their product.

Just as an added note, for those who like cars such as the Astom Martin and Audi, do not dismiss MicroScalextric. They are not spoken of very much, but they do produce cars that are not usually done by the other companies. There is also a magnificent new guide just produced by Chris Lukasiewicz which shows all the Micro cars and 9 other brands. 

Joe


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

What does Racemasters have to do with the quality of AW parts? RM sells a Ferrari at Ferrari prices. Lightning fast chassis, incredibly beautiful, tender doo dads which to me sounds alot like the golden age of slot cars. Remember the Tyco Pro and AFX G+ cars. Sounds like a new most innovative company has been nominated. Never seen an AW car with such a glowing description.

RM seems to have customer service. On the SI board there was a guy that said he got a mega-g that didn't run. Wahoo responded send it to me and it will be taken care of. AW has the you bought it, it's your problem attitude.

Now I am reading the only improvement is magnets? What happened to continuing to improve the product?

How many posts have been on here saying I used to run these when I was a kid so I got some. They suck I will never buy another one. How much have they really helped the hobby versus what it could have been if AW had any sense of pride in their product. I really don't care if they are being assembled by monkees. That doesn't justify defective parts. Just who is in charge of the zoo? Wahoo and Dash refused products that weren't right. Why not AW?

I have never had a problem with the reasoning of MSRP as related to inflation. My problem is the quality did not follow. 

Also looks to me like the quality of Aurora and AFX have been elevated to the same level as the pyrarimids and Stone Henge. How did those barbarians in the 60s manage to build such quality and consistancy? In the 21st century we can't do it!

Don't number me along with the complacent. I left the herd but still care about those left behind.

For me too many of my bread and butter cars were moldy and rancid.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Maybe I just had horrible luck but I was never impressed by the quality and performance of the original Aurora and AFX cars so it's been no surprise to me that the JL/AutoWorld cars have performed as they have in the past. The pancake design is what it is and there are so many tolerances that have to be met, any one of which can cause a chassis to be a clunker. The first few Johnny Lightning Tjet releases were horrible and the series that used the same fat tires on the front and rear will always be a head shaker. But for the past few years, however, the AutoWorld Thunderjet and X-Traction cars and parts I've purchased have been consistently better than my expectations. Do I wish I'd bought more of the Fast & Furious cases that were getting dumped for around $50? You bet! Today, I'm happy with a set of 12 AutoWorld Release 7 flamed Thunderjets received for $160 shipped. They run great. Life is good.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This is just like the Tyco vs. Mattel debate. Just like it.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Y'know when I was in Mesa, I bought the AW Dragstrip, and a four gear cuda. The strip had 2 LED's out in the tree. I also found the Cuda to be extra slow. I contacted Autoworld after checking the Cuda over and finding a super loose rivet in the rear gear. They sent me a new starting gate, and a new chassis. Both replacements had the exact same problem. I'm not bothering to tell them because what's the use? I buy their products for the bodies, and the tires.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*road race cars please*

I will leave the quality debate to others. I am happy to have the opportunity to purchase AW cars. Getting back to the original question....

I would like to see more road race style bodies. Could be trans-am style such as 68-72 camaros, similar years of vettes, mustangs etc. Also, I would love to see some companion cars for the Ford GT and Cobra Daytona, Ferrari's, Porche, Lolas etc.

I would buy more if the body styles I liked were available in more colors. If there were 5 colors of the 68 camaro available (with 5 different numbers) I would probably buy all 5. Same goes for most other body styles I like.

The same goes for the X-traction line - more road course cars.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

tasman said:


> I will leave the quality debate to others. I am happy to have the opportunity to purchase AW cars. Getting back to the original question....
> 
> I would like to see more road race style bodies. Could be trans-am style such as 68-72 camaros, similar years of vettes, mustangs etc. Also, I would love to see some companion cars for the Ford GT and Cobra Daytona, Ferrari's, Porche, Lolas etc.
> 
> ...


Ditto. :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

tasman said:


> I will leave the quality debate to others. I am happy to have the opportunity to purchase AW cars. Getting back to the original question....
> 
> I would like to see more road race style bodies. Could be trans-am style such as 68-72 camaros, similar years of vettes, mustangs etc. Also, I would love to see some companion cars for the Ford GT and Cobra Daytona, Ferrari's, Porche, Lolas etc.
> 
> ...


Double Ditto. :wave:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

tasman said:


> I will leave the quality debate to others. I am happy to have the opportunity to purchase AW cars. Getting back to the original question....
> 
> I would like to see more road race style bodies. Could be trans-am style such as 68-72 camaros, similar years of vettes, mustangs etc. Also, I would love to see some companion cars for the Ford GT and Cobra Daytona, Ferrari's, Porche, Lolas etc.
> 
> ...


Double ditto plus one :wave:


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Ditto from me too. I understand the point of licensing and all that, plus the cost of production and market. But, it would be cool to see some road racers(past or present) as well as different rim styles like back in the day. Believe me, I have bought my fair share of blem chassis and said to myself what the heck. Somehow, I still end buying the cars because there are some cool styles I like and I find a way to make them run. It is all part of the hobby and keeps the challenge in it. I do not how many times you can keep pushing the same body styles and keep interest. I like the cars as well as the price of the cars and for that I am grateful. I would just like to see some different body styles to keep the interest and collectibilty of the hobby going.:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

By far the best statement in this entire thread:

"Also looks to me like the quality of Aurora and AFX have been elevated to the same level as the pyrarimids and Stone Henge. How did those barbarians in the 60s manage to build such quality and consistancy? In the 21st century we can't do it!"

Although I too have found the current releases to be much better.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

*Autoworld is looking for ideas.*

A month ago, Tom and Tony from Autoworld were at the Cavalcade Of Wheels in South Bend, Indiana. And they were asking for ideas to help improve their sales. Jeff from MCT gave them some. I pitched a couple also.

Thunderjet releases, tune up kit options, body styles, and more Drag Sets. 

Autoworld is listening, improvement of the quaility of car releases from the 1st releases to current releases is proof of that. 

Randy.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Indy cars trucks hot rods modifiers all with large tire thunderjets


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would say instead of "pit kits", having individual parts available at hobby stores would be a good idea. Shoes and springs, brushes (and springs if applicable), axles, nice chrome wheels, tires.. These should be available individually, or at least in packs of 5 pair, etc. 

Having these for the super 3 might help make them just a little more palatable too.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*My .02 cents...*

Ignore the haters and move forward...

I like what they make, but my wallet has been thin for HO for awhile...

Scott


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Whats a "hater?" All I have seen on this thread is factual comments.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooops, I forgot sumthin... Those nice new 15 tooth crown gears would be nice too...


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Jim, I am always surprised at the number of people that will ignore facts. I am sure that many many people are happy with their cars. I am happy for them. Unfortunately there is what I have to call a cult with AW as their sacred cow. Disagree and they will come after you. 

When I stopped collecting and buying for the track I had over 500. I must be a hater. I have had 3 races a year at my house for the last 17 years. After JL came out I gave everyone a TO. Every new racer got a TL. Everyone that raced a second season got an XT to take home. I have given away nearly 100 cars and I have no idea how many sets I have put together so they could race at home. I must be a hater. 

Money talks. I estimate 350 cars that I have not purchased for my stated reasons. Add the 3 other board members that stopped collecting when I did that adds another 300 minimum. Add the number of people that have said they bought some and didn't like the chassis and will never buy another. No way of estimating how many more sales they lost there.

This board is a tiny piece of the slot car world. How many sales have they lost when you multiply it across the entire country?

Looking at the numbers I am one of the biggest AW supporters on the board. Pointing out flaws shows I care more about AW than the so called supporters. I would rather listen to one person that says this is wrong and should be fixed before it gets to the consumer than 50 yes men.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Watch out Too Tall...you'll be on the naughty list for independent thinking before you can say "cockeyed running gear".


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Watch out Too Tall...you'll be on the naughty list for independent thinking before you can say "cockeyed running gear".


True that, I know first hand.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

well Bill T, YOU are the original Bad Boy, so I am not surprised. and congrats on narrowly hanging onto the points lead in Jaimies race!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I decided to get the new Mega g cars last night. Racemasters $35.99 Scale Auto $32.25 got mine off ebay $31.23. Approaching $50 is a stretch.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

alpink said:


> well Bill T, YOU are the original Bad Boy, so I am not surprised. and congrats on narrowly hanging onto the points lead in Jaimies race!



ME, I learned from you AL.:tongue: Ya the bucket and Barf bag was for me


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

22tall said:


> I decided to get the new Mega g cars last night. Racemasters $35.99 Scale Auto $32.25 got mine off ebay $31.23. Approaching $50 is a stretch.


Bud's has certain ones for $30 to $32.50... He also has the bare chassis (1.7 & 1.5) for $20 (sign up for his email updates and get 20% off that and free shipping).


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

I question the same thing.. What is a hater? I am quite happy with the cars. Yes, I have had my fair share of not so great chassis, buy I still manage to collect the cars because I find something I like. I tend to agree that approaching 40 or 50 bucks for a little toy car is a bit much, but we like our stuff. I am not complaining, but I wonder how many times you can keep producing the same or similiar bodies, give it a different paint scheme and keep interest. It would be cool to see a racing series of cars come out or something along those lines. Just my continued 2 cents worth:wave:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

"I welcome criticism as long as it is positive." Care to guess who posted this cryptic line? A hint. His initials are TL.

I have never flamed AW at any time. I admit I am not a muscle car person but I have never criticised the body selection. Repaints to me are no different than Aurora using different colors of plastic. That doesn't bother me. The price of AW products has never bothered me. My friends liked them so I bought them. 

Many have said they buy them because they like them. What do you actually like? The body? The chassis? I look at it as a complete product. Decent body but inconsistant chassis. I would like AW to sell bodies as a stand alone item. Remember the pull backs? Get rid of the pull back chassis and package them like Aurora did and you are looking at a $3 or $4 dollar item. 

Can someone explain to me how improving the chassis is a detriment to anyone and not a benefit to everyone?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Stagnated Evolution*

Haters?

Well near as I can tell, it's anyone who ... disagrees with anything other than baseline marketing propoganda ...openly points out obvious short comings or flaws... generally hates the taste of Kool-Aid.

We all know that the glass is half empty...AND half full at the same time. It should be noted that while we're all so busy having parades for half full glasses the idea of striving for 3/4's or even a full glass has fallen out of favor.

IMHO, it's a modern term created by the Gen-X off spring of those who were brainwashed by Dr. Spok. Often used as smoke and mirrors to invoke a reflexive guilt response if someone should dare to question behavior, performance or output; let alone honestly critique something. It's just another way to say, "Dont EVER expect me to bring my game up to par or EVEN attempt to get over a bar 1 foot high."

What any of it has to do with slotcars still kinda eludes me. The fact is that until the chassis changes into something more streamlined; you will continue to see the same type of styling that the ancient thunder-saurus designs afford.

It's like trying to string bikini yer aunt Zelda. The ride height leaves much to be desired and often there are things left over or hanging out that probably shouldnt be.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Interesting*

I find it interesting that the original post (Will Auto World ever change body styles?) has turned into this discussion.

I am not trying to hurt anyone's feeling here or to suggest that anyone's opinion is not worthwhile. However, as person who was intrested in the original question, I now have to read through a debate about Auto World to find a few opinions about what new bodies some of us might like.

This is not the first thread that I have read that has been taken over with the Auto World debate. Don't get me wrong, I think it is legitimate topic to debate, but it would be helpful to me, and I think many others like me to try to stay on topic and not try to turn every mention of Auto World into a pi**ing contest between sides.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

tasman said:


> I find it interesting that the original post (Will Auto World ever change body styles?) has turned into this discussion.
> ... and I think many others like me to try to stay on topic and not try to turn every mention of Auto World into a pi**ing contest between sides.


Yes,no,maybe. There you go. I am the first person to reply to the actual thread topic. It does not say what is your wish list.

racer8nut sorry if I have screwed up your thread,


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Maybe*



22tall said:


> Yes,no,maybe. There you go. I am the first person to reply to the actual thread topic. It does not say what is your wish list.
> 
> racer8nut sorry if I have screwed up your thread,


What you responded to was the title of my post, not the Topic of the thread!


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Bill Hall writes regarding the term "hater": 

"IMHO, it's a modern term created by the Gen-X off spring of those who were brainwashed by Dr. Spok. Often used as smoke and mirrors to invoke a reflexive guilt response if someone should dare to question behavior, performance or output; let alone honestly critique something. It's just another way to say, "Dont EVER expect me to bring my game up to par or EVEN attempt to get over a bar 1 foot high."


Jim adds:

Amen Bill.....Great job putting it into words. Say something obvious to somebody with that lowered bar and "hater" is what you are. Hater is such a lame word.

Sorry about continuing to be off topic. 

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I would like to see AW expand on the Racing Rigs series. I would love to see some updated tow trucks to go on our layouts, maybe a stake truck. They have not come out with any in a while, perhaps they have new ones in the works.

The ones from Release 1 and 2 are getting pretty scarce.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Correction*



22tall said:


> Yes,no,maybe. There you go. I am the first person to reply to the actual thread topic. It does not say what is your wish list.


22tall
I have re-read your repsonse and see that it in fact it could be a response to the thread title. I stand corrected. 

I believe that if you read the entire first post you get the point and intent of the thread. All I am saying is it would be to everyone's benefit to stay within the "spirit" of the thread. While your response above is "technically" an answer to the Title of the initial post, it does not offer any insight into the topic.

What I would hope for is a response from you somewhere in the middle. Not a history of the ills of AW quality, but more than your response above. Believe it or not I want to know what you think. Tell me what kinds of bodies you want to see them make or why you think they can/can't will/won't offer any new styles that you like.

I apologize if I offend you.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Lets see some mid-late seventies Tjets or Xtractions.
Pick ups, family cars, sport cars, muscle cars, econobox, 
theres a whole world there thats never been tapped.


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey all,
I do not think anybody messed the this thread. I think we all care about the this hobby and have opinions. This is what makes this country we live so great. Believe me I am not putting down anything the manufacturers are doing. If they did not produce cars and tracks, there would be no hobby. It is neat to read all of the repsonses and never thought it would generate so much talk. I think it is cool.:thumbsup: I know someone said something what is produced versus what we want. It is cool to dream of what could be produced and see it run on our tracks. so, with that in mind what would be neat to see running around your track on a t-jet or XT chassis? Me, personally, some sort of racing series as mentioned in earlier posts. Thanks all, have a great one and keep up the great posts:wave:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks racer8nut. I feel better and didn't want to offend anyone. Knuckle bumps to everyone.

Let's get graphic. Cars like these











But sit like this


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

As shown clearly in that picture, there is no way that yellow body could fit on a Thunderjet with a gear plate. This thread started when someone saw the Release 7 Thunderjets and asked about different body styles for future releases. How does the yellow car in the previous post address that question?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Sports cars, exotics, prototypes and a redesigned chassis have all been mentioned. The Enzo is merely what can be done. By the way it is sitting on this


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Time to question the question within the question*



TK Solver said:


> As shown clearly in that picture, there is no way that yellow body could fit on a Thunderjet with a gear plate. This thread started when someone saw the Release 7 Thunderjets and asked about different body styles for future releases. How does the yellow car in the previous post address that question?


... and the question was, "Will Auto World ever change body styles?

... and the answer is, when the chassis changes.

...which Too Tall's recent post illustrates perfectly.

As Tasman pointed out the posted responses to the thread starter is subject to an individual's interpretation of the question. More specifically, the definition of "style". Nothing on Racer8, mind you; but the question is somewhat open ended; and because of that fact the responses will be diverse and stimulate good discussion.

Does "style" mean a different color lipstick on the same ole pig? 

or...

Does he mean something altogether different that's not been seen or tried before.

So ask yourself, is Racer 8 asking if AW is going add more "appointments" to the their existing stylings... like curb feelers, chinese flames, goofy windsheild colors, use a roundel besides 8...or perhaps Wonka-Vision? :thumbsup: 

or... is Racer 8 asking if AW is going offer something in a style that is not yet produced? (see Too Tall's case and point)

SO aside from ALL the good AW has done....and ALL the bad AW has done: Nothing changes the facts below.

1. The styling envelope for the thundersaurus closed the moment it was created. As stylings have evolved the chassis platform HAS NOT!

2. You cannot create stylish silk purses from a chassis with +1/8" ground clearance on stock tires.

3. Nor can you wrap "zoopy" coachwork around something that has frame rails that are 3/8" tall...they are Too, Too Tall!

4. You wont be styling anything sultry with a drive system that rides +1/8" above the axle center.

5. You wont be styling anything low slung with the pick up pivots below the axle center.

(Study Mark Olwangs work)

I'm afraid that we're only going too see styling that the existing and outdated platform can support. It's not that AW wont....it's that they cant.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

There are plenty of bodies that work on a AW chassis. Plenty of pick em up trucks, old and new, Nastrucks, service vehicles. Older sedan type rally cars would be cool, Alfas, Saabs,. I am pretty sick and tired of muscle cars though, even though I came from that era. Don't know or care to know beans about molding costs. I would like to see more bodies that can race beside the Aurora Ferrari GTO. These bodies aren't or don't have to be super detailed because they aren't that detailed in the first place.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

As is, the Thunderjet chassis seems to be more limiting on the possibilities for sports car body designs than the X-Traction chassis. The X-Traction Mazda, Nissan, and Mitsubishi from the Fast & Furious series gave us some hope several years ago. The more recent Corvette and Viper bodies were met with mixed reactions. One would think Aston Martins and Ferraris similar to those done by Micro Scalextric would be possible, although those are slightly bigger. Recent efforts by AW suggest that they are pushing the envelope more with the 4-gear chassis as it seems to give them more room to work with. Are people happy with the ride height and performance of the 4-gears? If so, maybe that's where AW could make a push with some exotic sports cars.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Funny you should mention Corvette and Aston Martin










These are on stock Aurora chassis. On the Vette I did have to trim the gear plate rails at the back. It was easier than cutting notches in the diecast car. Either way it fits under the glass. No mod on the DB7. Slight wheel well changes and they are good to go


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Impressive. And if AW would add some nice looking (and performing) wheels and tires so we wouldn't have to go to aftermarket suppliers, I bet they'd have plenty of buyers in the current TJet price range. Those wheels make that Corvette look more like a Saturn or maybe an Opel. But wheels are for another thread I suppose.


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree that the XT chassis may have more design options than the t-jet. I was excited to see the can am style on the XT even though it sat as high as truck. The Vette and Viper were neat to me because they had some of a racing look to them. I do not know how others feel, but what about a re-design of the ferrari 512 or porsche 917 or bodies related to them. TK-I agree about the Fast and Furious cars because they gave some design options. Also, you drop the heck out of them and they looked really cool. I lowered the white supra and not only did it look great it handled awesome. :wave:


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

22tall said:


> Sports cars, exotics, prototypes and a redesigned chassis have all been mentioned. The Enzo is merely what can be done. By the way it is sitting on this


DAYUM!!!

Sign me up for some of this right here!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

TK Solver said:


> Those wheels make that Corvette look more like a Saturn or maybe an Opel.


How about a Geo Storm?


----------

